# Gothic 2 Quicksave



## Ruck (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte jetzt endlich Gothic 2 DNDR spielen.
Kann mich erinnern bei G2 irgendwie die Quicksave Funktion freigeschaltet zu haben, weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie.
Kann mir einer von euch helfen?
Vielen Dank schon mal Ruck


----------



## Dumbi (11. Juni 2005)

Suche im Installationsordner die Datei Gothic.ini, und ändere den Eintrag "useQuickSaveKeys=0" in "useQuickSaveKeys=1"
Die QuickSave-Tasten sind dann F5 und F9.


----------



## Ruck (11. Juni 2005)

Dumbi am 11.06.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche im Installationsordner die Datei Gothic.ini, und ändere den Eintrag "useQuickSaveKeys=0" in "useQuickSaveKeys=1"
> Die QuickSave-Tasten sind dann F5 und F9.


Vielen Dank!
Ruck


----------

